# very afraid right now



## suben (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive been experiencing panick attacks for a while now. Since a few months Ive been seeing a therapist. And it turned out I had an anxiety disorder.
A few weeks back I had a severe panick attack and experienced DP .. though afterwards it never faded. I did have the "not being able to recognise" yourself in the mirror bit and not feeling yourself at the time. Though now I feel something different. Its very hard for me to explian but I cannot really relate to most of the discriptions of DP I read on the site. I know I am here. I can feel myself. I know its me in the mirror. But its my thoughts that bother me. I have been INSIDE my mind for weeks now. analysing every single bit.

Everytime when I had an optimistic thought it seemed a pessimistic thought jumped in and destroyed it. And since my main fear was going crazy, losing control, or turning schizofrenic. I made this occurance into evidence that I had a split personality...

Now since a week or so now I have calmed down significantly. I kindof convinced myself I was not schizo. and there is no need to be afraid. This mindset together with food supplements seemed to help me allot. Though the feeling of not being muself stays with me ( DP?) ..
Now I watched this video on youtube where a guy says DP is on the same disorder spectrum as split personality disorder,

This triggered another panick attack. And now I am super afraid that my fears where actually justified.. And that I really am developing a serious disorder..

So I dont know whats going on. Is my mind just exhausted by the stress and will this pass? Do I have DP and am I screwed for a while? Or am I actually going insane?

Im so tired..


----------



## samisworried (Apr 12, 2011)

anxiety can be a very powerful thing which can create all kinds of symptoms and all the worrying will surely make you feel worse but i know its a lot harder to stop worrying about things than it sounds i am terrible for worrying and often induce symptoms my advice would be to talk to your therapist or even go and see a mental health doctor they would be able to clear up any uncertainties you have.

also practice healthy living i.e good food drink plenty of water take vitamins and products that are good for the brain even when your just taking something that you know is healthy for your brain helps to relax you as you feel you are doing some good even if its just like a sort of placebo effect i have found it to help greatly exercise this has been a key element for me and continues to make me feel better and all these things should help you relax.

i KNow what you are going through and it is horrible i wish you all the best and hope you feel back to yourself soon


----------



## Bonzer (Apr 1, 2011)

Dude I think you're almost exactly like me. I can't totally relate to all the DP all the time, mine started with a panic attack that "never went away" back in february. I don't feel the dreamy feeling 24/7 its only when I think about it or when I'm in a weird situation. I worry about going crazy or having some messed up disorder almost all the time, like if I hear something and don't know where it came from, I have to find the source or else i worry about having auditory hallucinations. It sucks.


----------

